# Running with a load



## BigTerp (Nov 24, 2014)

How does everyone's boat perform with heavy loads? I always read that jets do not do good with heavy loads, but mine seems to run great loaded down. Takes a bit longer to get on plane and I lose about 3 mph, but that's the only noticeable difference when loaded down. With 2 guys and fishing gear I get 30mph. With 3 guys (725#'s total), 5 bags of decoys, guns and other hunting gear I get 27mph. I have a 1995 Tracker Sportsman 1648MV with a rebuilt (last year) 1994 Johnson 50/35 jet w/stainless impeller and Chris Carson reeds. Just curious how everyone else does loaded down.

Here is how we get to our hunting spot. Looks like a barge coming up river :shock:


----------



## Seth (Nov 24, 2014)

My first rig was a 1648 with a 50/35 Yamaha 2 stroke and it would get over loaded pretty easily. Once I bumped up to an 1852 with a 115/80, I could plane out with three big guys, myself and my fiance and a generator without a problem. Now I am running an 1860 with a 150/105 and the extra torque of the v6 engine really shines when jumping up on plane with any load.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 25, 2014)

2 stroke isn't enough and 4 strokes is too many


----------



## JoshKeller (Nov 28, 2014)

700 lbs of people, 3 tackle boxes (mines bout 70 lbs), 3 deep cycle batteries. 

25.2 mph upwind, down current. planes in 5 boat lengths and completely lifts up. 

2 people at 335 lbs, my fishing gear (she uses my stuff) 

29.6 mph. 

tracker grizzley 1648 with 50/35 jet - .100 hull so its about 150 lbs heavier than yours.


----------



## lowe1648 (Nov 29, 2014)

The largest load in my boat was with 4 of us which 2 of them where in the 300+ category. I guess atleast 900lbs of people then fishing gear. My old 40/28 Yamaha got us planed out but barely.


----------



## BigTerp (Dec 1, 2014)

Interesting. I was just curious how everyone elses performed. I'm sure weight distribution, hull condition, type of impeller, etc. all play a part.


----------

